# Stats on sales by category and brand?



## QualitySound (Oct 27, 2015)

Do you wonder about stats of product sales? I do. For example, how many IDQ subs are sold per year? Or how many Arc XDi amps? Are there stats indicating how many of which products were sold by all the various car stereo manufacturers?


----------



## billw (Jun 30, 2008)

Most car audio specialty companies are privately owned, not publicly traded. I can't imagine that info would ever become public.


----------



## billw (Jun 30, 2008)

You can find some info from the larger companies, but that is typically only overall sales numbers, not broken down into subcategories of speakers, amps, head units, etc.


----------



## QualitySound (Oct 27, 2015)

Good point about the companies not being public. I should have thought of that.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I too am interested to know how many...say...JL 500/1 they sell every year.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Well we do know BOSS audio has one of the highest profit margins


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DDfusion said:


> Well we do know BOSS audio has one of the highest profit margins


false. their markup isnt as high as some other brands


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

It was in consumer reports. Not false


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DDfusion said:


> It was in consumer reports. Not false


consumer reports.. see the above posts about most brands not being public. also, they just bring in more money. doesnt exactly mean their net to gross ratio is better than everyones.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Like I said. It was a real article, from a real source. 
If you don't agree than let them know.


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

DDfusion said:


> It was in consumer reports. Not false


Link to that article?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DDfusion said:


> Like I said. It was a real article, from a real source.
> If you don't agree than let them know.


your missing what im saying


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

I've been looking for it. It was floating all over the web last year. 
Alpine was up there also.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Sorry. It was NPD group. 

Top 10 Car Speaker and Amp Brands Year-to-Date | ceoutlook.com


----------



## QualitySound (Oct 27, 2015)

DDfusion said:


> Sorry. It was NPD group.
> 
> Top 10 Car Speaker and Amp Brands Year-to-Date | ceoutlook.com


That's a good link. Interesting info.


----------

